# NAD Introduces New Products Emphasizing Integration and Ease of Use



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

NAD has been in the audio business for the better part of 40 years. Originally founded in Britain by Dr. Martin Borish (who cut his teeth at Acoustic Research), the brand has been long known for performance on top of value. In fact, the company’s missions are simply stated as: Quality, Performance, and Simplicity. While these descriptors are completely subjective company speak, there is no denying that NAD has hit some home runs over the years with popular selling models, and has received quite a few recognition awards for AV products in the last several years. Its price points have remained middle of the road amongst other high performance gear, partly because NAD migrated production from Taiwan to Chinese facilities several years ago. 










_The NAD CI 980 Multichannel Amplifier._​

Recently, NAD released two new Multichannel amplifiers for custom installers in addition to two new tech convenience add-ons. Today, we’ll take a preview look at NAD’s new offerings.


*The NAD CI 980 and CI 940 Multichannel Amplifiers*
NAD’s two newest multichannel Class AB amplifiers are aimed squarely at the custom-install market and distributed audio system applications. Both amps are made to be easily integrated into system racks. The incredibly space efficient 940 model is slightly larger (19 1/16” W x 4 3/16” H x 12 3/4” D, 15.35 lbs) than its leaner 980 sibling (19” x 3 1/2” x 12 3/4”, 12.6 lbs), and both come with standard rack ears for easy mounting. Relying on thermostatically controlled forced air cooling and heat reduction construction, the 980 and 940 are prime candidates for stacking with multiple amps in a rack system. 

The CI 980 offers eight channels in four zones at a relatively modest 50 watts per channel (8 ohms, all channels). But, NAD stresses that the amp is reliably stable with low impedances and installations requiring long speaker wire runs. To increase power output, installers have the option of bridging two channels to up output to 120 watts per channel (8 ohms). The CI 940 carries four channels across two zone with slightly lower power capabilities (35 watts, 8 ohms). Similar to the 980, the 940‘s channels can be bridged to produce 100 watts per channel.










_The CI 940 offers 2 zones of coverage at 35 Watts per channel._​

Both units feature a DC trigger and auto on/off capabilities with signal sense circuitry to keep the units from being falsely triggered by signal noise from another component in the chain. They also carry Phoenix speaker connections and detachable speaker cords for ease of installation. Their unassuming brushed black faceplates and sparse indicator lights give the units a utilitarian appearance. 

The CI 980 ($1,299 MSRP) and CI 940 ($799) are available now.

*NAD’s New AV Remote App*
NAD also released an iOS 8 AV Remote app earlier this month. Available as a free download from Apple’s App Store, the app is NADs first swipe at a smart device app for wireless control of network connected amplifiers and receivers. The app automatically discovers networked NAD equipment and provides users available functionalities including power, volume, source selection, and operation of room EQ software. The app can also control up to 5 different zones from any room within a home. 










_NAD's new iOS8 app automatically discovers networked NAD equipment._​

The NAD AV Remote app is currently compatible with the following models: T 757, T 758, T 765, T 775, T 785, T 175, T 777, T 787, T 187, M15 HD, M15 HD2, and M17. Some of these models might require a firmware update to be compatible with the new app.


*TV Connect for NAD Digital Amplifiers*
NAD has added TV Connect to the D 3202 and D 7050 digital amplifiers. TV Connect, available as a free firmware update, allows the 3202 and 7050 to learn the volume, power on, and mute button commands from any television remote control. When activated, TV Connect powers-on the amp and automatically selects the correct input for easy integration of the amp with the television. The amp returns to normal remote operation once the television is switched off – all that is needed is a single optical connection between the TV and amp.

To learn more about any of the above products, visit NAD on the web.




_Image Credits: NAD_


----------

